# Tigrinus



## striker (Apr 22, 2010)

Picked this guy up from big pete last month. took a couple of weeks to start eating but is now taking pellets back


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

nice tig bobby!!!

is that a bass i see??? 

what breed ?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice. Still my favorite fish in my tank. Can't wait til it is over 12", mine is still only around 8" (not including all the finnage). It's cool watching the stripes go solid near the tail as they grow.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

I never into catfish before but after keeping the TSN at a 26" size, I can imagine how beautiful the Tigrinus will be. No wonder price is so high because it's so damm nice


----------

